# differants foods for a sav. moniter?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the past 2 months my sav. is eating almost any thing i put in with him he is almost 3 feet long now. this is some of the odd thangs i have been giving him!
live minnows
leftover srimp from my piranhas
june bugs 
worms 
baby pigeons
all i used to get him to eat is eggs all the time but i read about eggs makin there sh*t stink so i gave them up! i wonder if any one knows how long thay will grow in a 5+3 cage? iam tryin to give him all the good stufff he needs to grow healthy he is almost 3 feet now!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

If you Want a healthy Sav Dont feed him/she those kinds of food (Bad diet).
Feed him/she gut loaded insects Every Day.(Crickets,roaches,mealworms,Kingworms and mice,quails,chicken peeps about three/four times a week.

What kind of enclosure,light,substrate are you using ???


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am planin on feedin him lots of grass hoppers like every summer, and rember i said i gave him june bugs! minnows and srimp is just a treat to try. any ways i though srimp would be good for him? ive had him for 8 years now i got him when he was 5 inchs and is growin fine he is in a wood box bout the size of a coffin with a wire front in to with a 90 temp. for heat its a lamp! with a 4 high 1+2 bath pan. and what ever kind of shavens i am usin now pirasites hate it cuz i haven seen one in 3 years! what you got for a sav. moniter satup (carnivore)?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

He/she need to eat insects every day, not lots in the summer.
And your sav has been in a 5x3 for 8 years, When they need a at least a 6x4x4 in less than one year with at least 2' of substrate that can hold a burrow. The temp of 90F, is the temp of the entire cage? if is of the entire cage,its ok. But it need a basking spot of around 130F, and around 65% humidity.

Carnivoro


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if i am suposed to feed him bugs dio you know how much i would have to pay to fill him up alot i would say since crickets cost like 20 cents and he would call 5-6 a small mouth full and whats the diff. between 6+4 and 5+3 you guessed it a foot each way not much of a diff.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, they need lots of insects and lots of mice. And for you maybe 1' is not too much but for the bosc thats space is very important. They need an enclosure of At Least that size.
Varanus are very expensive, and bosc are one of the most maltreated reptiles in captivity.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cueball said:


> if i am suposed to feed him bugs dio you know how much i would have to pay to fill him up alot i would say since crickets cost like 20 cents and he would call 5-6 a small mouth full and whats the diff. between 6+4 and 5+3 you guessed it a foot each way not much of a diff.
> [snapback]1064602[/snapback]​


you should sell him, it sounds like you dont take good care of your sav. moniter


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> cueball said:
> 
> 
> > if i am suposed to feed him bugs dio you know how much i would have to pay to fill him up alot i would say since crickets cost like 20 cents and he would call 5-6 a small mouth full and whats the diff. between 6+4 and 5+3 you guessed it a foot each way not much of a diff.
> ...


gee fella i dont think so he is my pal i would never do that to him i got a idea and it just might work see this cage was frist off made for a lizard the liked to be in the trees all day so is kinda tall i think i might put it on its side so that it well be 5 feet long and 4 wide and 3 feet tall cuz he dont even like to go on the drift wood i got any ways! what ya think. And please do say i can't take care of my pets cuz ive had them all my life, cuz its kind of an insalt to me ok thanks!
and if you guys got sav. do you breed you own crickets if so give me some tips on how to get started?ok


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how can you keep an animal for 8 years and still no absolutely f*ck all about them? i feel bad for all the monitor lizards screwed over like yours. I have my monitor in an 8'X2' which is WAY too small, but its only temporary until a month or so until its gonna be 8'X4 1/2'. Which is also just scraping bare minimum. You cannot provide for your monitor, you are too cheap to give it a good quality of life so give him to someone else. He is not your 'buddy' even if they had any feelings like that he would hate you for being such a cockend.

Feed them defrosted adult mice and young rats, as well as other small animals. Also give them a varied diet with LOTS of locusts and cockroaches about once a week for a growing monitor. Don't bitch about the price either. Mine is a fat f*ck cos of dickheads like you who feed them poor diets so now i am getting back into shape.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> how can you keep an animal for 8 years and still no absolutely f*ck all about them? i feel bad for all the monitor lizards screwed over like yours. I have my monitor in an 8'X2' which is WAY too small, but its only temporary until a month or so until its gonna be 8'X4 1/2'. Which is also just scraping bare minimum. You cannot provide for your monitor, you are too cheap to give it a good quality of life so give him to someone else. He is not your 'buddy' even if they had any feelings like that he would hate you for being such a cockend.
> 
> Feed them defrosted adult mice and young rats, as well as other small animals. Also give them a varied diet with LOTS of locusts and cockroaches about once a week for a growing monitor. Don't bitch about the price either. Mine is a fat f*ck cos of dickheads like you who feed them poor diets so now i am getting back into shape.
> [snapback]1064901[/snapback]​


easy guys I know he dosen't know alot but let's try to steer him in the right direction he is obviously a noob and dosen't know that monitors require alot of work. lets not rip him a new asshole or we aren't any better then the people flaming each other out there lets keep it friendly


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

spec-v said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > how can you keep an animal for 8 years and still no absolutely f*ck all about them? i feel bad for all the monitor lizards screwed over like yours. I have my monitor in an 8'X2' which is WAY too small, but its only temporary until a month or so until its gonna be 8'X4 1/2'. Which is also just scraping bare minimum. You cannot provide for your monitor, you are too cheap to give it a good quality of life so give him to someone else. He is not your 'buddy' even if they had any feelings like that he would hate you for being such a cockend.
> ...


agree, yall are soundin kinda harsh to em.

i would look at right now of gettin a wider cage for your sav. so he can have walkin room. also maybe make it a little bit taller to so he can dig himself a borrow.

J-Rod


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cos hes had the f*cker for 8 years, only now has he started to learn the very basics to keep it alive


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> cos hes had the f*cker for 8 years, only now has he started to learn the very basics to keep it alive
> [snapback]1065222[/snapback]​


hey chill out ass hole ok thanks!







i live in a small area smaller than a village and we do have many options on these sorts of thangs ok buddy. i own a bird farm and my lizard gets a nice diet of eggs and small chicks and stuff bugs ya i can only get them in june through till oct. not my fault dude its nature, i have no car so i can realy drive to helifax witch is 3 hours away to get (cockroachs) ok dude and yes this post is just for youWOLFFISH! every sunday he gets the insides of the chicken heart liver lungs kidnys i beleve i said i gave him srimp only a few times as a test, and the minnow also ! since i only got my piranha 2-3 weeks ago! and i lyed he was mesured yesterday and he is only 2 1/2 feet long not 3 ! of all the thangs you BITCHED at the only thang you didnt was the shavens i used for the beddin witch i already know i was not suposed to use but i was told i gets read if his mites he had so i used them and got read if the mulch i had in ther cuz thay were fill of mites. ok i guess i have calmed down now but thanks alot WOLFFISH for fuckin my own post! well enuff said now any one wanta point me in the right derection here? iam out!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i have never been dissed on here befor but its gotta stop ok! wolffish if you got beef,,,,,eat a pork chop! Thanks piranha fury you helped me out so much so far.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

eh man they just want your Sav to be as happy as it can and they want to make shure that it doesn't die man, these people here well some of them probaly(like me) care more about that pet then you ur self man they are just getting mad because you should have done more research on the pet rather than just buy it and then feed it and hopefully it will stay alive man so just chillout. but it is sorta true dude its a bad part onyour self man so just make shure you listen to these people they give healpful tip and some great advice on keeping your pets very happy and this will help you out if you get anyother reptiles well dude just chill man alright peace easy ma~Dan


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thanks man i just hate to be blasted cuz of somthing i did ( i was told that sav. moniters) needed the smalest incloser than any other moniter so i figgaed that 5+3 would be good enuff ive had him in this cage since he was 2 years old and he semed to fit nicly into it upintill the last year or so i guess he needs a feew feet bigger! m6 bad as for the food he gets to much different kindas ive feed him it all ( buy rthe way can somone tell me whats wrong with the srimp i give him i though srimp was a godo food to feed pets?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> thanks man i just hate to be blasted cuz of somthing i did ( i was told that sav. moniters) needed the smalest incloser than any other moniter so i figgaed that 5+3 would be good enuff ive had him in this cage since he was 2 years old and he semed to fit nicly into it upintill the last year or so i guess he needs a feew feet bigger! m6 bad as for the food he gets to much different kindas ive feed him it all ( buy rthe way can somone tell me whats wrong with the srimp i give him i though srimp was a godo food to feed pets?
> [snapback]1065727[/snapback]​


Try to think of the foods he would find in the wild and feed him those. No way is he ever going to encounter shrimp or minnows. They are terrestrial, open grassland monitors that tend to burrow to find food and to avoid heat, therefore they are going to find lots of insects, worms, snakes and snake eggs, adult and pink mice (and other small mammals), baby birds and bird eggs. Obviously you can't get all these but try to get as close to a natural diet as possible. I'd recommend raising a colony of discoid roaches (Blaberus discoidalis), you can get them over the internet with no problem. You might want to raise mice too. Between roaches, baby birds,adult and pink mice and earthworms you should have a fairly healthy and varied diet. 
As far as the cage goes, savannah monitors are non-territorial wandering reptiles and tend to cover a lot of ground in search of food,shelter and water. Most people in reality don't have the ability to give them anywhere close to the area they roam in the wild, so the largest possible cage you can make is best.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i ws into breedin rats a few years ago but after a wile i gave it up i might get back in to them soon!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok i got a up date on my sav. he is now in a 5+4 cage how big well he get in this cage?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Well a healthy Bosc can get full grown in sometimes in less than one year, and yours is 8 years old.
They can get around 4', Almost all stay around 3'/3'6", But there are some exceptions exceding 4' and the largest ive seen is 4' 3".

Carnivoro


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i herd that thay grow fast for the frist 3 years than thay slow down after that dose this make sence to you


----------

